# Worst of the Worst: The Really Bad Jokes Thread



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 26, 2009)

Q: What's orange and sounds like a parrot? 

A: A carrot!


----------



## white page (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Worst of the Worst*

:rofl: so silly that it is very funny !


----------



## Banned (Oct 26, 2009)

*Jokes so bad even Dr. Baxter would be proud*

Where did Napoleon keep his armies? 
In his sleevies.


----------



## Banned (Oct 26, 2009)

*re: Jokes so bad even Dr. Baxter would be proud*

There's a small German town near Munich called Pfilzerplatz, and the town is renowned for producing fine stationery. Anyway, Munich had a problem -- the thousands of stray dogs in the city were breeding with one another and overrunning the city. So the people of Munich banded together and ran the dogs out of the city. Unfortunately, the dogs appeared in Pfilzerplatz. The dogs took over everything, and the mayor decided to evacuate the town. The paper mills were shut down, and everyone left.
But a couple days later, the townsfolk, watching their town from the hills, saw smoke rising from the smokestacks. They knew no humans were left in the town, so they concluded that the dogs had learned to operate the factories.
The mayor hurried to Munich's town hall and pleaded, "You've got to help us! The mills are alive with the hounds of Munich!"


----------



## white page (Oct 26, 2009)

*re: Jokes so bad even Dr. Baxter would be proud*

I'm jealous Turtle , I wish I had found those


----------



## Andy (Oct 26, 2009)

*re: Jokes so bad even Dr. Baxter would be proud*

What? Oh I'm confused, I thought this was a list of Dr.Baxters jokes. :teehee:


----------



## binqs (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Jokes so bad even Dr. Baxter would be proud*

Just the dogs of (joke) war, STP.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 31, 2009)

A patient shows up in a psychiatrist's office nude and ask "Doc do I look crazy to you"

Doc replies " I can see 'you're' nuts.


----------

